# BLASC funktioniert nicht mehr...



## Kasili (26. Mai 2007)

hiho zusammen,
also ich hätte ein Problem und zwar: Ich habe alles so eingestellt wie es bei dem Video vorgeschrieben wurde!
Doch BLASC läd nichts auf mein Profil. Kann mir vlt jemand helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Kasili


----------



## Mr.Stone (26. Mai 2007)

Das ist bei mir derzeit auch so (seit dem Patch).


----------



## Kasili (26. Mai 2007)

Ja bei mir is das schon länger aber deine Antwort hilft mir auch net weiter^^


----------



## Kasili (26. Mai 2007)

Wollte nochmal hinzufügen das manchmal wenn ich WoW beendet habe und Blasc die Sachen aktuallisieren will, immer sone Fehlermeldung kommt: "Ungültige Zeigeroperation"! Vlt wisst ihr ja dadrauf eine Antwort =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kasili


----------



## Mr.Stone (27. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mal den Client komplett neu installiert und nun funktioniert es wieder.

Die Fehlermeldung erscheint bei mir aber auch.


----------



## Kasili (27. Mai 2007)

Ja ich habe das schon mehrmals installiert aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht!
Mano will dass das wieder geht -.-


----------

